# Finnish Military Bicycle



## johnnysako (Jul 14, 2022)

Hello all. I am happy to join your group and learn more about my purchase. 

Lets talk Finnish military bicycles. I was told this bicycle dates to 1934 and it was purchased at a shop in Finland disassembled and stuffed into a box. It still retains its original Nokia tires. Once purchased the shop owner put the original buyer in touch with the family who brought it into the shop. It belonged to the gentleman's Grandfather who was assigned the bike prior to WW2 in what was called the Winter War in Finland. The family gave him the Grandfathers pipe, razor, alarm clock, and cigarette case which I have now. All items he brought home from the war. Just amazing. He also told me that he has not seen another bicycle like this in the states. I have not either but I have not been looking for Finnish bicycles. 

I will include as many pictures as I can. I like the story I was told but it would be nice to know exactly when this bicycle was made. Heck, it could be a mixture of parts, who knows. I appreciate any help I get. Thank you, John


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 14, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe!!! Hopefully someone on here will have your answers, I’m not the guy for information on Finnish military bikes🤣 a cool bike with a cool story though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnnysako (Jul 15, 2022)

On a side note:

Can anyone tell me what size inner tubes to order? I would like to air up the tires. Maybe even ride it around the block. Lol


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 15, 2022)

The pictures seem to show a standard automotive size valve stem.  700c X 40mm with a Schrader valve should work.  You might need a Woods/Dunlop  valve, but they re available too, from Dutch bike shops but I'm sure there is a US source too. Both have about the same outer diameter and either will work just fine.   Inner tube sizes don't need to be precise.  A close up of the valve stem could help.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 15, 2022)

Here is some  info on a Woods or Dunlop valve.  The stuck around in Germany, Netherlands and Mittel Europa for a long time, but were super common in Germany pre-war.  No real advantage or disadvantage I can see, but in the US they have a low grade novelty coolness.




__





						Dunlop valve - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## johnnysako (Jul 15, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Here is some  info on a Woods or Dunlop valve.  The stuck around in Germany, Netherlands and Mittel Europa for a long time, but were super common in Germany pre-war.  No real advantage or disadvantage I can see, but in the US they have a low grade novelty coolness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. Much appreciated. I recently purchased a large Finnish military collection and this bicycle is a part of that. I also have some reproduction and authentic uniforms. I am going to take the bike to a local shop and have the tubes replaced. Then I will attempt to squeeze into a uniform for a picture of me riding it. Lol


----------



## juvela (Jul 16, 2022)

-----

Welcome to the forum!   😃 

thanks very much for sharing this excellent piece of history 

wrt tyre/tube size -

the 28  X 1 5/8 - 1 3/4 tyre size has a bead seat diameter of 622mm

so a 700-38 tube should be fine


-----


----------



## johnnysako (Jul 19, 2022)

I didn't ride it very far but I did ride it. Lol


----------

